# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Thenie shqip per friken nga autore te ndryshem

## flaviobejko

Te guximshmin frika mund ta beje te ndrojtur, kurse te pavendosurin e ben trim. (Thenie nga Balzak)

Kur te ze frika perpara tmerrit, fillon te djesh tmerrin e frikes. ( nga Bomarshe)

Frika eshte ngjitese si rrufa, dhe cdo here e ben njejesin shumes. ( nga Gete)

Ujku, qofte edhe i vetem, i shtie friken nje kopeje te tere delesh. (nga Gete).

Frikacaku te kercenon kur eshte ne siguri. (Thenie nga Gete).

Kurre frika te mos urdheroje mendjen. ( nga Dante)

Frika  gjeja e vetme qe duhet te kemi frike. ( nga F.Rusvelt).

Frikacaku ngaterrohet ca me shpesh ne zenka se sa trimi. (nga Xheferson)

Frikacakeria eshte nena e ashpersise. (Thenie shqip nga Monten)

Frikacaket i ikin rrezikut, rreziku u iken guximtareve. ( nga Udeto)

http://thenie.tk/thenie-shqip-per-friken/

----------

